# C.H.U.D. II: BUD THE CHUD arrives on limited-edition Blu-ray on November 22



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Street Date: 11/22/16
> 
> Blu-ray™ SRP: $34.97
> 
> ...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Cool, another favorite of mine was part one. I don't remember seeing this one but might have to buy them both.
I notice the price is steep for these old goodies.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> Cool, another favorite of mine was part one. I don't remember seeing this one but might have to buy them both.
> I notice the price is steep for these old goodies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Arrow is releasing Part 1 (they're a bit time boutique label) and the Vestron line is a super limited edition line from Lionsgate that just got announced. I'm reviewing the very first two of the Vestron line titles later this week (Blood Diner and Chopping mall)


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> Arrow is releasing Part 1 (they're a bit time boutique label) and the Vestron line is a super limited edition line from Lionsgate that just got announced. I'm reviewing the very first two of the Vestron line titles later this week (Blood Diner and Chopping mall)


Oh you got to be kidding me with all this old school favorite horror movies reviews. Yes I saw Blood Diner and Chopping Mall too. I'm gonna have one busy month ahead reading your reviews on horror movies 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I just saw the trailer to C.H.U.D 2 and it is night and day compared to the first film. I don't know if I can handle this Bud zombie guy lol.


----------

